

Show HN: My first Windows Phone 7 app: Colorify - ahmetalpbalkan
http://ahmetalpbalkan.com/blog/my-first-windows-phone-7-app-colorify/

======
hammerdr
Congrats!

I'm not a Windows Phone user so I am a bit out of my element in terms of
typical application design for the phone, but some sort feedback when a user
is performing an action would make the app feel more responsive.

For example, when posting the picture to Facebook the application could show a
spinner with the words "Posting to Facebook"

~~~
ahmetalpbalkan
Actually there's a spinner at the bottom of the window. (That's not visible in
screencast because it is a little bit small.) However it does not have words,
it's just an animation.

------
zizee
Congratulations on the release. Looks like fun.

A (maybe obvious) suggestion:

To make the sort of app really fly it helps to make it so that the people
viewing the produced images can't avoid knowing the image was produced by
Colorify. For instance you could host the produced images on a Colorify site,
so that people can see how it was produced (and learn more about the app).
They then will be compelled to download the app and make their own images,
which act as an advertisement to your app.

I agree with hammerdr above that more visual feedback to the user would be
good. The part where the image is being converted to B&W would be a good place
to start.

~~~
salman89
Think Instragram on this - insanely compelling viral aspect.

------
sahillavingia
Your first sentence makes it sound like you built a _phone_ from scratch.
Impressive!

 _During my internship at Microsoft, I decided to create a Windows Phone 7 in
my spare times._

~~~
ahmetalpbalkan
my bad sorry about that :( everybody makes mistakes.

------
w1ntermute
A very interesting way of highlighting parts of images. Perhaps you could
extend this to blurring parts of images (to highlight the unblurred parts)? I
don't use Windows Phone, but I'll be sure to check out the equivalent apps on
Android.

~~~
ahmetalpbalkan
There are lots of Android and iPhone apps doing exactly the same thing.

Blurring is also a nice idea and there are lots of such filters. However we
just wanted to focus on this for first version.

------
bauchidgw
well, here is a canvas / javascript version of something similar
<http://www.barbafan.de/farbzauber/w> \- works best on the ipad (and iphones
of course) and some modern android thingies, wp7 not yet confirmed, as i do
not know anyone with such a phone (would love a wp7 works/sucks confirmation
if someone has a moment to spare, thx)

